# Time to ground Han Solo?



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2017)

Thinking it might be time for Mr. Ford to hang up the flying...

Harrison Ford nearly crashes plane AGAIN into a Boeing 737 | Daily Mail Online

_Harrison Ford had a near miss on Monday when he almost crashed his single-engine Husky plane into a Boeing 737.

The actor, who was in a serious plane crash in 2015, had been instructed to land on runway 20-L at John Wayne Airport in Orange County, California, NBC News reports.

But the 74-year-old mistakenly aimed for a taxiway, just passing over an American Airlines 737 loaded with more than 100 passengers and a six-person crew.

'Was that airliner meant to be underneath me?' he asked Air Control._


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thinking it might be time for Mr. Ford to hang up the flying...
> 
> Harrison Ford nearly crashes plane AGAIN into a Boeing 737 | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



His other crash wasn't related to his skill. As I remember he had an engine failure. An engine failure at 1100 feet no less.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> His other crash wasn't related to his skill. As I remember he had an engine failure. An engine failure at 1100 feet no less.



True.  And to be fair, it is easy to make jokes about Ford because of his Han Solo character.  In reality Ford is an accomplished helicopter pilot and I read in the linked article that he was actually complimented for how well he kept his bearing during the engine failure.

_Most famously, in 2015 he crash-landed a World War II-era airplane after the engine failed. The aircraft plummeted into a Santa Monica golf course during the crash in which Ford suffered head injuries and a broken arm. 

But Ford was actually praised for keeping his cool and managing to glide his airplane into the crash landing. Moments before the crash, in audio of his conversation with air traffic control, an unemotional Ford was heard asking for an emergency landing because his engine had failed.

He said he was not going to be able to make the runaway at Santa Monica Airport so he picked a long green at the nearby Penmar golf course to land out of the way of the congested neighborhood.

After plunging 3,000ft and hitting a tree on the way down, Ford was rushed from the scene bleeding heavily from a head wound._


----------



## medicchick (Feb 14, 2017)

He has another plane crash (not the golf course one) and a helicopter crash on his record as well.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2017)

medicchick said:


> He has another plane crash (not the golf course one) and a helicopter crash on his record as well.



With as much time as he spends in general aviation airplanes(often of the exotic variety) it isn't surprising. 

Plane crashes involving actor Harrison Ford

He seems to be a very safe pilot to me.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2017)

The other incidents? Meh. Landing on a taxiway occupied by a 737? 

I don't think the FAA's investigation will care about his performance in the Kessel Run. They tend to be very good at investigating aviation incidents.


----------



## Queeg (Feb 15, 2017)

N959NN:  "That wasn't a laser blast, something hit us."


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 15, 2017)

It'll end up being pilot error.... there are approach plates for a reason, and if it's a short hop you inspect it prior and/or enroute as well if you have more time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2017)

Audio/Video of Ford after the crash. Nice that he wears the crash suit, but FAA might not appreciate the weapon.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 15, 2017)

Celebrities and their toys. :wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 15, 2017)

landing on a taxiway is a momentus fuck up. It does happen often though. 

I'm not defending his actions here, but flying VFR into a busy class C airport in one of the busiest airspaces in the world is a little stressful. Add in that John Wayne looks like this:


And he is was flying an old tail dragger, And it is understandable. Shit happens. The NTSB will investigate and see if it is a systems error. It probably is pilot error though. Like @Ranger Psych said.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 15, 2017)

Happens alot up in AK, but more often than not it's by a hotrodding bush pilot with no fucks given and/or they do the L part of STOL sticking it right at the turn to the ramp.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2017)

Update -

Harrison Ford says he was distracted when he flew over plane


----------

